# Jar Files in Exlipse erzeugen



## Tux (14. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem! Ich habe mit Eclipse ein Programm erstellt, das mehrere externe Jars braucht. Mysql Treiber, etc. Ich habe nun versucht ein Jar File zu erstellen, was auch wunderbar klappte über Export. Allerdings wenn ich versuche das Jar zu starten, kommt eine ClassDefNotFound Excpetion und zwar in Zusammenhang einer eingebundenen Jar-Datei. Nehme also an, dass beim Erzeugen des Jar-Files die entsprechende Datei nicht eingebunden wurde! Wie kann ich externe Jars beim erzeugen mit in mein neues Projekt-Jar einbinden? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


Gruß
Tux


----------



## foobar (14. Dez 2004)

Warum verwendest du nicht ant? 
Lässt sich auch wunderbar in Eclipse integrieren.

http://ant.apache.org/


----------



## bygones (14. Dez 2004)

wenn seperat voneinander muss der classpath richtig gesetzt sein.

am einfachsten ist es die fremden libs zu entpacken und als Klassen in dein jar übernhemen


----------



## ak (14. Dez 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=9021


----------



## Tux (15. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Ant möchte ich nicht benutzen. Es geht ja auch ohne Ant. Im JBuilder ist das ganz einfach, der erzeugt mir das richtige Jar. In Eclipse bekomm ich das allerdings irgendwie nicht hin.  Wie muss ich die Classpath denn setzen, damit das geht? Hab zwar schon rumprobiert, allerdings hats nichts gebracht. Für ein Beispiel wäre ich dankbar!


Gruß
Tux


----------

